# PowerBook G4 : écran qui devient  rose



## Belle Lurette (7 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour,

je viens de racheter d'occasion un portable Mac PowerBook G4 de 17 pouces qui doit avoir dans les 3 ans. Je l'ai utilisé quasi non-stop cette semaine sans aucun problème et aujourd'hui, quelques secondes après l'allumage, une fois le bureau monté, l'écran est devenu rose Pas intégralement (on arrive encore à voir le fond d'écran et à lire les indications), mais avec un magnifique petit effet "pointilliste". 

Ç'a duré quelques instants, c'est parti, revenu : le fait que je tapote ou non sur l'écran n'avait pas l'air de changer grand chose Je l'ai éteint puis rallumé, rebelotte : j'ai changé l'inclinaison de l'écran mais ça n'a rien fait. Et je l'ai à nouveau éteint et rallumé : là, ça l'a juste fait quelques secondes et c'est parti sans avoir l'air de revenir

Si quelqu'un sait ce que c'est, si c'est amené à se reproduire, ce que je suis censée faire

J'ai été à découvert (et ma carte bleue bloquée) les trois derniers jours de l'année pour pouvoir le racheter, ça me ferait c***r de m'être fait e*****r 

Merci !


----------



## lmtr (8 Janvier 2007)

Pour info j'ai le même pb avec un PWB 17" acheté neuf il y a 15 mois !
Un magasin Apple me dit que cela vient peut être de la carte mère.J'arrive à revenir en conditions normales en passant sur préférences et en changeant la résolution de l'écran,ça marche quelque temps!!
J'ai posé la même question il y a quelque temps mais malheureusement sans réponse si vous avez une autre explication?


----------



## Tox (8 Janvier 2007)

Serait-il possible d'avoir une image de ces écrans rosés ? La description que vous en faites  pourrait évoquer une panne de la puce graphique, mais ce n'est pas sûr... Lorsque l'écran est rosé, cela change-t-il quelque chose de le faire bouger sur ces charnières (de quelques degrés) ? Si oui, cela serait alors plutôt un problème de câbles...


----------



## Belle Lurette (8 Janvier 2007)

Hello,

j'ai fait des essais en manipulant l'&#233;cran, &#231;a n'a pas eu l'air de changer grand chose&#8230; &#199;a semble appra&#238;tre et dispara&#238;tre tout seul sans que j'y touche. 

Pour les captures d'&#233;cran je tente &#231;a ce soir d&#232;s que je rentre du boulot ! Mais en gros on distingue &#224; peu pr&#232;s tout ce qu'il y a sur l'&#233;cran, sauf que certaines zones deviennent int&#233;gralement roses et que le reste est parasit&#233; par des lignes et des pointill&#233;s roses, ce qui brouille la lecture.

Merci pour les r&#233;ponses, @+


----------



## Tox (8 Janvier 2007)

Essaie aussi le CD de tests matériel livré avec la machine, histoire de voir si la mémoire vidéo aurait une quelconque faiblesse...


----------

